# Any other moms with babies that have lymphangioma/cystic hygroma



## kellysays2u

I found out that the mass on Athenas neck is lymphangioma or cystic hygroma (there both the same thing). I am so confused. I haven't had the appt with the ENT yet who says they are going to explain it more. I know they said she will most likely have surgery but I am trying to figure out when and how long she will be in the hospital and how invasive it is. I know they said there is chance for it to come back if it is not fully removed (a lot of them can't be) trying to figure out the likelihood of that happening... Is this even the right place to be posting all of this... Hers isn't that bad but it has grown a lot since birth. In fact a birth you couldnt notice it at all. Some people say they still don't notice it but as it grows if she looks at you face on you can definitely tell. You can see it in these two photos... I drew an arrow as these are slightly earlier pictures and some of its hidden by how she turns her head... 

https://i195.photobucket.com/albums/z191/kellisays2u/smiles.jpg

https://i195.photobucket.com/albums/z191/kellisays2u/lymphangioma.jpg


----------



## Wobbles

I have no idea about this but wante to give you :hugs:

You know I didn't notice anything to the eye until I seen your arrow ...honestly.

x

Shes a cutie btw


----------



## purplerat

Hey, my fiancee has a lymphangioma and has done since birth. It's on his cheek and he has had several operations to reduce it. I'm not really sure how long he was in hospital for but I don't think it was very invasive but it could be different on the neck. His is still noticeable if you know its there, but other wise you wouldn't know a thing.

We are due to have our first baby in 5 months, and I'm not sure if it could be genetic.

Good luck with the appointment. I hope you get all the answers you need.

x


----------

